# Meet Storm, Rain and Snow. My babies!



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Two of whic I got at the same ime, it was pouring rain and storming all over the county and I just thought the names were fitting, the third, Snow is actually an ex-feeder rat. She still hasn't quite warmed up... slowly but surely though I'm thinking!
I'm so excited because we're finally gona be replacing their crap cage with a DOUBLE UNIT CRITTER NATION! Gonna get it tomorrow!










Storm and Rain as babies









Rain being rain


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful ratties! LOVE the baby pic!!!!


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! I need to take some individuals soon so you can see how they've grown and see how they look. They're very sweet. I never knew I would fall for pet rats quite like I have but here I am with a critter nation cage just waiting until Saturday so I can go find another one or two and so I can decorate it. I'll take pics of that too!


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the ratties and the names! I actually have two dogs with the names Rain and Frost! LOL


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Awesome Mystick, I love the name Frost! Its actually a character in a book series that I love... I might just have to steal that from you!


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

That's cool! They're Shelties that we adopted...ages 4 & 5. I love the weather names! Rain's actually registered and has Rainstorm in it, but I call her Rain. Frost is a bi-blue color (blue merle without tan points) so I love the name for him. We had some fosters before that we called Breezy, Stormy, and Cloudy.


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)




----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Rain Storm and Snow enjoying mashed potatoes, their sister Hail didn't want to come out of her shell enough lol. Can anyone tell me their color names? I'm not familiar with them?


----------



## HollyWells (Oct 21, 2011)

They're beautiful little things!

I'm no expert, but my guess would be the girl on the left is a fawn banded (are her eyes red, I can't tell?), the middle is a cinnamon (pearl?) banded, and the girl on the right a pearl cap-striped. Maybe!


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

She's definitely got some ruby eyes, but they don't seem to affect her as far as blindness goes.. I used to think she was blind, but she isn't now


----------

